# M12 Milwaukee No Hub Driver



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Has anyone used one of these No Hub drivers? I was thinking about grabbing one of these to quicken up the job a bit. Do I think it would? I do not know. But as of now I'm using seekonk driver and torque wrench.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

We have the regular m12 impacts they work great for more that no hubs


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

I have the m18 impact driver and love it








I'm wondering about the


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Have it... and I love it. Worth every cent. Buy the bigger battery and it will last all day.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Have it, works great.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

MootsNYC said:


> Has anyone used one of these No Hub drivers? I was thinking about grabbing one of these to quicken up the job a bit. Do I think it would? I do not know. But as of now I'm using seekonk driver and torque wrench.


Im not familiar with seekonk driver? 
Torque wrench you are talking about "t-torquer"?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

MootsNYC said:


> Has anyone used one of these No Hub drivers? I was thinking about grabbing one of these to quicken up the job a bit. Do I think it would? I do not know. But as of now I'm using seekonk driver and torque wrench.


I use a Seekonk torque wrench as well.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> I use a Seekonk torque wrench as well.



A couple other guys in the shop had the ridigid on and pasco, but they were horrible. Never even tried em. Stuck with seekonk the whole time.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've gone through a few rigids, next no hub job maybe I'll pick up a seekonk.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just don't get it wet! Once it gets wet it doesn't cut off at the desired torque it basically just becomes a drill at that point. It's not expensive to fix though.


----------

